# The Singing Pumpkin auditions for 'Shark Tank'!



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

That is so cool. Checked out your website, great job. Best of luck on this endeavor!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Wishing you luck! I think your product is awesome and I hope you go far! Keep us updated!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck! I LOVE Shark Tank!! Just making it on the show is a giant FREE commercial for your product. Keep us updated. 

Mark invested BIG TIME in Halloween once (the biggest investment on the show to date), who knows, he may need more.
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/237279


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Good Luck John! That's really cool and we watch ST when we can as well. It would be great to see another Halloween "product" on there. We did see the episode when Mark invested in the pro-haunt. Wasn't expecting that so guess you never know the type of products they will invest in. If you get selected to appear, be sure to have a good business plan set up...you know Mr. Wonderful will eat you right from the start If you don't show him the money and how he can get his return within the first few minutes of your presentation! Thankfully the other sharks I think are easier to make a presentation in front of and everyone seems seems pretty nice. I really hope you get chosen. It's something I think ABC would find good entertainment as a well since they do televise several halloween specific shows. 

Just checked out your link and the site looks great and I see you've added quite a few new songs to your inventory. Let us know how it's going and wish you well.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Best of luck!
I love me some Shark Tank


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Good luck! I LOVE Shark Tank!! Just making it on the show is a giant FREE commercial for your product. Keep us updated.
> 
> Mark invested BIG TIME in Halloween once (the biggest investment on the show to date), who knows, he may need more.
> http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/237279


Thanks for the comments, support and encouragement, everyone! The Halloween company Mark Cuban invested in was Ten Thrity One Productions, a pro haunt with some very impressive numbers behind their pitch. It was great to see how Mark obviously "got it" and invested in it. I certainly hope that I can make it on the show and impress them as much as Ten Thirty One did.

I will be sure to keep everyone updated as to what happens.

-John


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

Best of luck! I'll be cheering for you!


----------



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

*The Singing Pumpkin advances in casting for 'Shark Tank'!*

Thanks for the support, everyone!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome!! Best of luck & hope to see you on TV soon.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thats's great! I can't wait to see you on the show =) 
As they say...Break a Leg!


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Congratulations! I hope you make it to the show. Everyone on the forum needs to be sending good luck thought waves in your direction.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats awesome!! I hope you make it thru, because even if they don't invest, just being on the show will give you free advertising of huge proportion. People interested will go to your website.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Happy for you, I like that show and the exposure,regardless of the outcome, will be great, congrats.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations on clearing the first hurdle! I hope it continues to go well from here!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The only stumbling block may be the music & lack of rights, they will definitely rake you over the coals so be prepared. They will also have a piece of your business for a while. Like, forever. Even if you don't make a deal. So be careful. 

http://jasoncochran.com/blog/8-things-you-didnt-know-about-shark-tank/

I still hope you get through because it means Halloween in general is on a HUGE network show & that's always, as Martha Stewart says, a good thing.


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome good luck


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

congrats! good luck!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, exciting news and good luck on doing your promo tape. One more step into the Shark Tank....

RCIAG, thanks for that link. Quite an interesting read. When I came to the part about one Shark objecting, I said now who could that be? Guessed right! Good for him and for the entrepreneurs. I can understand the reasoning for the clause and can see how it could get expensive, especially the forever part. The value of the exposure even if you don't do a deal later can be dramatic. We've been in Whole Foods for example and looked for some of the products and walked past a product in Target we recognized from the show. So clearly just appearing on the show does have a value could have a cost associated to it. Those with established businesses operating for sometime will probably be in the best position to correctly evaluate the deal presented and do a negotiation that also makes sense for them so they don't end up chum in the waters.

Well in any event will be checking back to see how your doing John. Thanks for the update!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> The only stumbling block may be the music & lack of rights, they will definitely rake you over the coals so be prepared. They will also have a piece of your business for a while. Like, forever. Even if you don't make a deal. So be careful.
> 
> http://jasoncochran.com/blog/8-things-you-didnt-know-about-shark-tank/
> 
> I still hope you get through because it means Halloween in general is on a HUGE network show & that's always, as Martha Stewart says, a good thing.


They no longer have that we get a piece no matter what clause. 

Yeah, rights to the music is something you'll want to shore up and be rock solid on. Hope it goes well, would be nice to see some national exposure.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

First, congratulations for having the foresight and fortitude to approach the show...and double congrats for making it to the elimination round!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

I love Shark Tank. I hope you get the call, it's a great opportunity for you and the Halloween industry all together. Good Luck.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have bought a Shark Tank winners stuff, the little scrubby sponge with a face thing...wait...Scrub Daddy. It's great. I saw it in the grocery store one day & bought it because I recognized it from Shark Tank.

http://scrubdaddy.com/


I also have a Rock Band bracelet on my Amazon wishlist that I'm just going to have buy for myself.

http://www.leatherrockbands.com/Small-Black-Calf-fur-with-Snowflake-Obsidian-Stone-S-CBL-R-15/


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> I have bought a Shark Tank winners stuff, the little scrubby sponge with a face thing...wait...Scrub Daddy. It's great. I saw it in the grocery store one day & bought it because I recognized it from Shark Tank.
> 
> http://scrubdaddy.com/
> 
> ...


Ha!I have 1 of those scrubbies too. I'm on my 2nd one. Just wish it was a little more durable. Wish you luck with the pumpkins.


----------

